

Cobbler 2.4.0 and Beyond - buro9
http://www.indiegogo.com/cobbler24

======
buro9
Just noticed that Cobbler are having a fund-raiser to help support the next
version.

For those who don't know, Cobbler is a Linux installation and update server.
It does all of the stuff you need to do to a new server between building the
hardware and running Chef/Puppet.

More info on it can be found here: <http://cobbler.github.com/>

The money they are trying to raise is a pittance for the pain they solve, and
whilst I'm bootstrapped to the point of having virtually no disposable income
I cannot help as much as I want, so I've shared here hoping others might be in
a better position to help.

------
ashayh
Haven't used cobbler in a while. Wonder how it compares these days to Foreman
( <http://theforeman.org/projects/foreman/wiki/Features> ) and Razor (
<https://github.com/puppetlabs/Razor> )

